

Good-bye Chromebooks – Acer's new Windows 10 notebooks just killed you - pjmlp
http://www.itworld.com/article/2968437/windows/good-bye-chromebooks-acers-new-windows-10-notebooks-just-killed-you.html?phint=newt%3Ditworld_windows_in_the_enterprise&phint=idg_eid%3Da79df09f1a33afcf65306fe23bf4aadd#tk.ITWNLE_nlt_windows_2015-08-11

======
mkozlows
Tldr: "I don't understand the appeal of Chromebooks or ChromeOS, everyone
loves Windows!"

~~~
joshstrange
Exactly. The idea that the only reason someone would buy a Chromebook is b/c
of price and not being able to get Windows computer cheaper is ludicrous to
me. Even if I bought one of these I'd put Linux on it before I used a bloated
Win10.

------
Menge
They want me to run an infinitely misconfigurable copy of windows directly on
hardware too slow for virtualization? Uh, no. Android tablets are much more
likely to move into chromebook's position. With the gradual merger of APIs and
store contents, I don't think that will take away much from my netbook
experience.

Given the specs, I would be very interested if I could separate an RTU onto a
virtual machine on a desktop and then install something else on the laptop.
But even a minimized Linux with a very small VM may be sluggish and would
quickly cost me more time than just finding a way to install chromium OS
directly on something.

Also, I hope this doesn't signal another campaign to sabotage netbook RAM
capacity in vendor designs just to push another budget license no one can
actually use.

------
jonathansizz
This doesn't make sense. If $200 Windows laptops were as nice to use as
Chromebooks, they'd cannibalize mid-range windows machines rather than
ChromeOS devices (and would be bad for OEMs' margins).

I value the simplicity, speed, security, responsiveness and convenience of my
Chromebook, not just the low price tag, and I'd be stunned if these new budget
Windows machines offered any of those things.

------
dragonwriter
Windows 10 is notably sluggish on my much-higher-specced (better processor,
6GB vs. 2GB RAM) notebook (designed for and sold with Windows 8) -- also,
coincidentally, from Acer.

It _might_ impair Chromebook expansion because market perception of "comes
with Windows" = "more capable", but I suspect anyone who would even be
considering a Chromebook (that is, someone who doesn't need desktop Office,
etc.) would be much better served _by_ a Chromebook than by these.

------
cableshaft
This sounds just like the already released hp streams, except with slower
processors (stream has 2.16Ghz, article says Acer will have 1.6Ghz). I
understand Acer may be a more desirable brand, but the stream computers have
been out since 2014. Granted, they are Windows 8.1, but they have a Windows 10
upgrade.

